# Schlund / Pflugscharbein / Kiefer Unterschied??



## Assigned (13. November 2010)

Hallo,

in wenigen Stunden habe ich endlich meine Prüfung, allerdings ist mir der anatomische Unterschied zwischen Schlund, Pflugscharbein und Kiefer noch etwas unklar und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas helfen. Bitte sagt mir nicht, einfach auswendig lernen, denn ich möchte den Unterschied auch verstehen und nachvollziehen können.
Wikipedia spuckt leider nichts wirklich vernünftiges für einen nicht Mediziner aus.

Schönen Gruß aus Südniedersachsen


----------



## marco333 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlund / Pflugscharbein / Kiefer Unterschied??*

also ich hoff ich kann dir bischen helfen. ich hoff es ist auch richtig nicht das du wegen mir deine prüfung verhaust. 

also der kiefer sollte ja klar sein das ist der knochen wo die normalen zähne drauf sitzen wie beim menschen auch. 

pflugscharbein ist ein zusätzlicher knochen der bezahnt ist zB bei forellen, saiblingen, lachse, und huchen 

und der schlundknochen ist bei karpfenartigen fische vorhanden mit er die nahrung zerquecht wei er ja keine zähne hatt.

ich hoff es bringt dir was ist halt nur ne kurzfassung


----------



## Assigned (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlund / Pflugscharbein / Kiefer Unterschied??*

Hi, erstmal danke für deine Antwort!

Ist mir zwar etwas peinlich, aber wo sitzt denn genau der Schlund? Ist das so quasi der Hals des Fisches, sowie beim Menschen der Bereich in dem die Mandeln sitzen? #t Irgendwie muss ich mir dazu ein Bild vor Augen machen..
Aber auch nochmal zu dem Pflugscharbein, wo in etwa liegt das denn? Ist das vergleichbar mit dem menschlichen Gaumen? 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## marco333 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlund / Pflugscharbein / Kiefer Unterschied??*

also das plugscharbein ist in der mundhöle und der schlund ist bischen weiter hinten so wie du gesagt hast richtung hals


----------



## Sneep (16. November 2010)

*AW: Schlund / Pflugscharbein / Kiefer Unterschied??*

Hallo,

schau einmal auf das Foto.

Es zeigt den Oberkiefer eines atlantischen Lachses.
Die rote Linie außen, das ist der Kiefer mit den Zähnen. Das blaue Rechteck zeigt das Pflugscharbein. 

Der Schlund ist der Übergang vom Maul zum Verdauungstrakt.

Also in etwa das, was beim Menschen der Hals ist. 

Mit Hilfe der Bezahnung auf dem Pflugscharbein, kann man z.B. Forellen eindeutig von Lachsen unterscheiden.

Bei Forellen stehen die Zähnchen immer in mehreren Reihen nebeneinander. Sie sind deutlich fühlbar.
Die Bezahnung fühlt sich an wie Klettband.

Beim Lachs stehen die Zähnchen in einer Linie, gelegentlich sind sie auch gar nicht fühlbar.

Beim Lachs auf dem Foto war das Pflugscharbein völlig glatt und unbezahnt. Das findet man häufig bei besonders großen Lachsen.


Alles klar?

SneeP


----------

